# I Love Having a Good Dog



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't imagine chasing down all those birds myself.








BTW: How do you hide a white dog in the marsh? 
Today I wrapped him in burlap. It worked pretty good actually.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome pic!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

put a neoprene vest on him. cabelas and sportsmans sell them for floatation and warmth. i use them most of the season.


----------



## Fish2relax (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't beat a good dog out hunting.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree 100 % !!!!!!!!! . My labs not the best hunter .but great to me . Until this year he retrieved 2 this year around 40 , so i am happy . Never had a boat big enough to take him before . It meant more to shoot a duck for him to retrieve and watch , than a kill for me . It was a joy to watch . I wish i had filmed more of him .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjPn-KHQ ... ature=plcp


----------

